# سؤال في تسليح القواعد



## هاني علي 26 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بعد استخراج النتائج وايجاد مساحه التسليح في القواعد اردت ان ارسم لوحه القواعد وعندما اخذت قطاع في قاعده اردت ان اعرف اي الحلول افضل في التسليح
1- ان يكون شكل السيخ علي هيئه حروف u
2- ان يكون شكل السيخ علي هيئه حرف L
3- ان يكون شكل التسليح عدل بدون رجل (زاويه)
فسالت بعض مهندسي التصميم بالملتقي فقالو العبره باعمل اتشيك علي البوند 
فماهو هذا اللتشيك وماهو القانون المستخدم به 
وجزاكم الله خيرا زكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/هانى على 26 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​1- فى القواعد المسلحه التى تكون مصممه على اجهاد تربه صخريه أو تربه شديده التماسك اى ذات اجاد تربه عالى يكون التسليح على شكل حرف U لان أبعاد القاعده نفسها صغير فى الابعاد الافقيه 
2- فى القواعد المسلحه على تربه متوسطه يكون التسليح على شكل حرف L
3- فى التريه الضعيفه يمكن عمل حديد التسليح على شكل فرش وغطاء لان الابعاد الافقيه للقاعده بتكون كبيره مما يعنى تغطيه طول التماسك للسيخ مما يجله أن يكون لأفقى 
واليك قوانين التماسك فى الكود















تقبل تحياتى وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ماجدان (5 سبتمبر 2010)

هاني علي 26 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> بعد استخراج النتائج وايجاد مساحه التسليح في القواعد اردت ان ارسم لوحه القواعد وعندما اخذت قطاع في قاعده اردت ان اعرف اي الحلول افضل في التسليح
> 1- ان يكون شكل السيخ علي هيئه حروف u
> 2- ان يكون شكل السيخ علي هيئه حرف L
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أزيك مهندس هانى ؟؟ لعلك تكون فى تمام الصحه والعافيه 

الموضوع على خلاف بين الكثير خصوصا بين المصممين والمقاولين المنفذين 

وحقيقه لى رأى فى هذا الصدد مخالف لبعض الآراء للأساتذه هنا مثل المهندس محمد زايد والمهندس محى وقد تمت مناقشة الموضوع من قبل وسابحث عن الرابط وارفقه لتعم الفائده 

العبره فى وجود حديد التسليح هى ..... مقاومة الإجهادات المتولده ( شد )
وبالطبع الكل يوافقنى فى هذه العباره 

بالطبع الشد اسفل القاعده ولمقاومته يتم عمل شبكه من التسليح فرش وغطا 

1 - يجب تحقيق طول تماسك حيث لا يمكن أن يقف السيخ عند نقطة أنتهاء عمله بل يأخذ طول تماسك طبقا للكود المصرى وكل الأكواد المتبعه 
2 - فى الأجناب تتولد إجهادات شد ناتج الزحف والإنكماش وذلك على الزمن البعيد 
3 - يجب ألا تزيد المسافه بين السيخ والآخر عن 200 مم فى مناطق الشد عند أستخدام حرف L بالتبادل 

ولذلك يجب دائما ان يكون التسليح على شكل حرف u 

وبالنسبه لى تنفيذ سيخ عدل أو حرف L لا يعتد به ولا أقبله فى الأستلامات


----------



## هاني علي 26 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
شكرا مهندس ماجدان علي معلومتك المفيده وجزاك الله كل الخير وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## هاني علي 26 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/هانى على 26
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​1- فى القواعد المسلحه التى تكون مصممه على اجهاد تربه صخريه أو تربه شديده التماسك اى ذات اجاد تربه عالى يكون التسليح على شكل حرف u لان أبعاد القاعده نفسها صغير فى الابعاد الافقيه
> 2- فى القواعد المسلحه على تربه متوسطه يكون التسليح على شكل حرف l
> 3- فى التريه الضعيفه يمكن عمل حديد التسليح على شكل فرش وغطاء لان الابعاد الافقيه للقاعده بتكون كبيره مما يعنى تغطيه طول التماسك للسيخ مما يجله أن يكون لأفقى
> ...




مهندس اسامه السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اولا كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه حلول العشر الاواخر من شهر رمضان اعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالصحه والعافيه

1- القطاع الحرج في القواعد يقاس من وش العمود هل هذا صحيح
2- ممكن اطلب من حضرتك مثال بسيط يوضح استخدام القانون (انا اسف ان يكون الطلب تقيل علي حضرتك)
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

هاني علي 26 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> بعد استخراج النتائج وايجاد مساحه التسليح في القواعد اردت ان ارسم لوحه القواعد وعندما اخذت قطاع في قاعده اردت ان اعرف اي الحلول افضل في التسليح
> 1- ان يكون شكل السيخ علي هيئه حروف u
> 2- ان يكون شكل السيخ علي هيئه حرف L
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ هاني بالنظر لمشاركة الاخ الفاضل م اسامة نوارة وما ورد بها من متطلبات الكود بهذا الشأن تلاحظ الاتي كما هو في الصورة المرفقه والمقتبسه من مشاركة الاخ اسامة 




[/URL]

تلاحظ ان الكود يتكلم عن طول التماسك وينص علي ان هذا الطول يجب ان يكون مقاس من القطاع الحرج - والقطاع الحرج في حالتنا هذه هو وجه العمود بالنسبة للقواعد يعني المفروض ان طول التماسك يقاس من وجه العمود وبالتالي فطول السيخ عندما ينتهي عند طرف القاعده حتما سيكون اكبر من طول التماسك المحسوب في المعادله والذي يرتبط بمضاعفات من قطر السيخ حسب نوع الخرسانه والتي اقصاها 60 مرة قطر السيخ في حالة خرسانه 20 نيوتن /مم2 كما جاء في الجدول 4-9
كما في الصورة التاليه 



[/URL]


بالاضافة ان الكود لا يعترض علي وجود اسياخ مستقيمة ذات نتؤات وبدون جنش كما هو وارد في الصورة التاليه والمقتبسه ايضا من مشاركة الاخ اسامة 



[/URL]

يبقي المحصله النهائيه انه وارد يتعمل سيخ للقواعد بدون زوايا وخصوصا للاسياخ ذات النتؤات - فلو تم عمل السياخ بزاويه واحده لمقاومة الاجهادات في اجناب القواعد بحيث يكون سيخ بزاويه والاخر بدون زاويه في كل جنب فهذا مقبول خصوصا ان الاجهادات التي تسبب شد من الاحمال تتلاشي عند طرف القاعده ويبقي الاجهادات الناتجه عن الانكماش والزحف 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــد_


----------



## last.gladiator (6 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اتفق مع مهندس ماجدان فى رايه تماما
لان الكود المصرى بيشترط ان السيخ يمتد مسافه (طول رباط=الاكبر (d او 0.3d+10phi ) ) بعد نقطه انعدام العزوم والتى تكون الاطراف بالنسبه للقواعد 
لذلك يجب دائما ان يكون السيخ على شكل حرف U


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

last.gladiator قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اتفق مع مهندس ماجدان فى رايه تماما
> لان الكود المصرى بيشترط ان السيخ يمتد مسافه (طول رباط=الاكبر (d او 0.3d+10phi ) ) بعد نقطه انعدام العزوم والتى تكون الاطراف بالنسبه للقواعد
> لذلك يجب دائما ان يكون السيخ على شكل حرف U


 
اخي الكريم ممكن ترفق صفحة الكود او رقم الفقرة التي تتكلم عن ذلك - وماهو المقصود ب d في هذه المعادله 

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## last.gladiator (6 سبتمبر 2010)

استاذى مهندس محى 
هذه الفقره بالكود المصرى 
والمقصود d هو عمق القطاع depth


[/URL]


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

last.gladiator قال:


> استاذى مهندس محى
> هذه الفقره بالكود المصرى
> والمقصود d هو عمق القطاع depth
> 
> ...


 
بس اعتقد المقصود بالفقرة دي Development of Flexural Reinforcement هو الكمرات التي تكون معرضه لعزوم ولها نقطة انقلاب تتغير بعدها العزوم - ويتم زيادة حديد تسليح في المناطق القصوي ويتوقف بعد انتهائها - يعني لما يكون هناك حديد اضافي في منتصف البحر ويتم ايقافه - لان القواعد العزوم بتنتهي عند الطرف ولا يتم ايقاف حديد التسليح قبل الاطراف - بدليل الرسمه المشار اليها في الفقرة 

وخصوصا ان الفقرة التاليه لها تتكلم عن عدم ايقاف الاسياخ في منطقة الشد الا بشروط مرتبطة بتسليح القص والكانات 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــد_


----------



## هاني علي 26 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا مهندسينا الافاضل علي سرعه الرد 
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## م/إبراهيم السمني (7 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ م/ ماجدان
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اولا انا معك في كل ما قلته
بس عندس استفسار بسيط وهو الكابولي ع شكل u كما انه ايضا يكون ملفوف من الاعلى ومتلاقي بعد نصف القاعده
كم مسافه التلاقي بينهما او مسافه بروز السيخ عن نهايه الكابولي العرضي


----------



## هاني علي 26 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

م/إبراهيم السمني قال:


> الاخ م/ ماجدان
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اولا انا معك في كل ما قلته
> بس عندس استفسار بسيط وهو الكابولي ع شكل u كما انه ايضا يكون ملفوف من الاعلى ومتلاقي بعد نصف القاعده
> كم مسافه التلاقي بينهما او مسافه بروز السيخ عن نهايه الكابولي العرضي



ممكن نعتبر ان امتداد حديد الكابولي بمسافه 60 القطر من وش العمود كما موضح في مشاركه مهند اسامه والله اعلم وننتظر الرد للمهندس ماجدان


----------



## ماجدان (7 سبتمبر 2010)

م/إبراهيم السمني قال:


> الاخ م/ ماجدان
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اولا انا معك في كل ما قلته
> بس عندس استفسار بسيط وهو الكابولي ع شكل u كما انه ايضا يكون ملفوف من الاعلى ومتلاقي بعد نصف القاعده
> كم مسافه التلاقي بينهما او مسافه بروز السيخ عن نهايه الكابولي العرضي



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مهندس إبراهيم كل عام وانت بخير 
حقيقه لم أفهم المقصود 
ارجو التوضيح قليلا لعل أختلط على الامر 
واكون شاكر جدا 

والله المستعان


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (7 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## شهاب الدين (7 سبتمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


>


 

احسنت

هذا هو القول الفصل

كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## ماجدان (8 سبتمبر 2010)

م/إبراهيم السمني قال:


> الاخ م/ ماجدان
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اولا انا معك في كل ما قلته
> بس عندس استفسار بسيط وهو الكابولي ع شكل u كما انه ايضا يكون ملفوف من الاعلى ومتلاقي بعد نصف القاعده
> كم مسافه التلاقي بينهما او مسافه بروز السيخ عن نهايه الكابولي العرضي



م. إبراهيم 
من خلال البحث فى بعض المواضيع قابلة موضوع الكابولى ده واللى فهمته أنه 
تفصيله تستخدم فى المملكه العربيه السعوديه لتسبيح القواعد المنفصله المسلحه 

حقيقه ليس لى أدنى فكره عن هذه التفصيله إن كنت تقصدها وأعتقد انه تفصيله غير هندسيه أو هى إجتهاد من بعض المهندسين أو المقاولين 
ولكن ليس هناك نظريه هندسيه لاساسها 

وشكرا


----------



## ماجدان (8 سبتمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


>



السلام عليكم 

تمام يا بشمهندسه فعلا هى تفصيله بملحق التفاصيل الإنشائيه للكود المصرى وهى تفيد السماح بتنفيذ شكل حرف L ......... تحت اشتراط استيفاء طول التماسك 
وفى الملحق المقصود بطول التماسك هو كما هو مذكور فى المشاركات اعلاه 

ولنقرأ سويا هذه المشاركه للمهندس الكبير محمد زايد لأن مابها صحيح جدا 



المهندس محمد زايد 1825539 قال:


> *اخواني وزملائي المهندسين / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> اطرح هذا الموضوع لفتح باب للنقاش ........
> فقد ورد استفسار من احد الاخوة في الملتقى باسم ( سؤال في الحديد ) مفاده استفسار عن طول التثبيت للحديد في القواعد اي ان يكون الحديد على شكل U او L
> ...



وعنها ولأكثر من سنه ونصف ابحث فى هذا المجال لكنى لم أجد 
إلا ما انا عليه 
لأنى لم اجد من يخبرنى بان جوانب القاعده لا يتكون بها إجهادات الزحف والإنكماش ولم أجد احد يخبرنى كيف نقاوم هذه الإجهادات


وحقيقة على قدر ضئل حجم خبرتى وعلمى وغن كنت هنا اناقشكم وأخالفكم واحاوركم زملائى 
لكن ليس لى ابدا الجرأه ولا العلم لأن اقول انى اخالف الكود فى هذه النقطه لأنى سوف لا أخالف كتاب بل سوف اعارض نظريات وعلماء كبار وتجارب مريره 

ولكنى استند إلى بند طول التماسك 





والذى لا يحقق شروطه بنسبة أكبر من 80 % 

أستند إلى البند الأقوى 
بند ( 4-2-5-3 ) من الكود المصرى رقم 203 لتصميم وتنفيذ النشآت الخرسانيه 
والذى ينص على عدم وقف الأسياخ عند نقطة أنقطاع عملها 






بالنسبه لمداخلة الأستاذ المهندس الكبير محى .... بخصوص احتمالية أشتراطية هذا البند للكمرات فقط 
فبصراحه لا افتيكم بهذه النقطه وأعتقد أنها يلزم سؤال متخصص لأحد الاساتذه واضعى الكود 

ولكن البند يذكر " عند توقف اسياخ التسليح الطولى المعرضه للشد او الضغط يجب أن تمتد ........ إلخ النص " فارا أن البند يخاطب كل الاسياخ 
رغم وجود بعض الملحظات تخص قوى الشير والكانات وإن كانت هى ايضا موجوده فى السملات وان الأشكال التوضيحيه مرسومه للكمرات ولكن اعتقد انها لأنها على سبيل المثال والتوضيح 

ثم بند 

عدم زيادة المسافه عن 200 مم بين اسياخ التسليح فى مناطق الشد 

وبآخر الموضوع سواء كنت على صواب أو خطأ او بين البنين 
فإنه ليس من الداعى تقطيع الاسياخ على حرف L لتوفير القدر البسيط عنه فى حرف U ..... هذا من وجهة نظرى انا الشخصيه ولا يعتد بها غلا من خلالى 


وفى الحقيقه 
أنا فى أنتظار أن يغير الكود هذه التفصيله بتعديلها كبقية التعديلات المستمره بالكود 
لتحديد التفصيله وعدم الخلاف عليها 

واخيار لكم لينك المناقشه السابقه كما وعدت 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95294.html​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

> ولكن البند يذكر " عند توقف اسياخ التسليح الطولى المعرضه للشد او الضغط يجب أن تمتد ........ إلخ النص " فارا أن البند يخاطب كل الاسياخ
> رغم وجود بعض الملحظات تخص قوى الشير والكانات وإن كانت هى ايضا موجوده فى السملات وان الأشكال التوضيحيه مرسومه للكمرات ولكن اعتقد انها لأنها على سبيل المثال والتوضيح


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته - وكل عام والجميع بخير وسلامه 

الاخ ماجدان / الفقرة واضحه ويضاف عليها كما جاء في نص الكود ( ايهما اكبر مقاسة من توزيع العزوم قبل الترحيل ) 
فهل يتم توزيع العزوم او اعادة توزيعها في القواعد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ام ان التوزيع يتم في الكمرات المستمرة فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهذا ما هو واضح في نص الكود في هذه الجزئيه عندما قال مناطق الشد والضغط 

والسملات شئ والقواعد شئ اخر - فالسملات ينطبق عليها ما جاء في الفقرة المذكورة لان العزوم تنقلب من موجب الي سالب حسب حالة التحميل 

وبالنسبة للكمرات في الحديد السفلي لا يتم عمل زاويه له عند الركيزة حتي لو الكمرة بسيطة الارتكاز وغير مستمره 

وبعدين التفصيله التي اضافتها الاخت اقرا وارتقي من ملحق التفاصيل الانشائيه للكود المصري وخاصة بالقواعد وذكر فيها ان السيخ له زاويه واحده فهذا يؤكد الكلام بان القواعد تختلف عن الكمرات - ولما تتغير يبقي ربنا يحلها ساعتها 

كما ان القواعد لا توجد بها اجهادات عند الاجناب او عند نهاية السيخ لكن القطاع الخاص بالكمرات المستمرة يحدث انقلاب للعزوم وبالتالي فالقطاع به اجهادات تتحول من شد الي ضغط والاستمراريه تحتم استمرار السيخ بطول الرباط كما جاء في الفقرة 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد_


----------



## فواز الجاسم (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس العزيز
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في حسابات التصميم لاتؤخذ العكفة بالحساب 
ولكن من الشروط الانشائية يجب تنفيذ الاسياخ فرش وغطا بشكا u


----------



## فواز الجاسم (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*الزملاء المهندسون سؤال عن برنامج ساب*

يرجى افادتي ان كان برنامج ساب 2000 يقوم بحساب القواعد وكيفة النمذجه المطلوبه 
وشكراً جزيلاً سلفاً


----------



## ماجدان (8 سبتمبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته - وكل عام والجميع بخير وسلامه


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته - وحضرتك طيب وبالف صحه وسلامه 




mohy_y2003 قال:


> الاخ ماجدان / الفقرة واضحه ويضاف عليها كما جاء في نص الكود ( ايهما اكبر مقاسة من توزيع العزوم قبل الترحيل )
> فهل يتم توزيع العزوم او اعادة توزيعها في القواعد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ام ان التوزيع يتم في الكمرات المستمرة فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهذا ما هو واضح في نص الكود في هذه الجزئيه عندما قال مناطق الشد والضغط



ما معنى جملة توزيع العزوم ؟؟
لم أفهم قصد حضرتك بالظبط




mohy_y2003 قال:


> والسملات شئ والقواعد شئ اخر - فالسملات ينطبق عليها ما جاء في الفقرة المذكورة لان العزوم تنقلب من موجب الي سالب حسب حالة التحميل
> 
> وبالنسبة للكمرات في الحديد السفلي لا يتم عمل زاويه له عند الركيزة حتي لو الكمرة بسيطة الارتكاز وغير مستمره



أزاى بأه يا هندسه حتى وإن لم تكن زاويه فإنه يأخذ طول رباط عند نقطة أنتهاء العزم بمقدار d كامله = 0.3d للترحيل + 0.7d طول تماسك 

وتبعا لتفصيلة Moment Of Resistance
وتقسيم التسليح إلى مجموعتين فى العزوم الموجبه 





ومع تفصيلات التسليح للكمرات البسيطه والمحمله بأحمال راسيه فقط 









ومع التصميم على الأحمال الجانبيه 





والله ورسوله اعلم


----------



## ماجدان (9 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

آسف شباب نسيت ان ارفع جداول المسافات طبقا لملحق التفصيلات الإنشائيه للكود المصرى 

نظرا لعمليات القص واللصق لا تسمح 

إليكم الجداول لأخر 3 تفصيلات بالترتيب 





وكل عام وحضراتكم بخير 
استودعكم الله إلى صلاة القيام


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يا اخ ماجدان راجع المرفقات هاتلاقي الزاويه الخاصه بالحديد السفلي ليس لها قيمه محدده في التفصيلات الانشائيه التي ارفقتها في مشاركتك ........... اللهم الا في حالة الكمرات المعرضه لاحمال راسيه وافقيه فقط وهذه حاله خاصه - الحاله الاخيره -

انما كل الزوايا للحديد العلوي هي التي محدد بداية طول التراكب والذي لا يقل عن الطول المذكور انما السفل شكل فقط وغير مذكور قيمة محدده لا يقل عنها يعني غير مهمه والا كان الكود حدد لها قيمة وده طبيعي لان الاطراف بتكون معرضه لعزوم سالبه فالاجهادات تكون علويه انما الجزؤ السفلي من القطاع عند الركيزة الطرفيه يكون معرض لضغط والحديد هنا يكون طول التراكب له متحقق بدون الزاويه انما في العلوي يحتاج الي زاويه لتحقيق طول الراكب 

وتفصيلة القواعد من الكود المصري خير دليل علي ذلك - لان التفصيله من الكود وهي ملزمة - ولما تتغير نبقي نلغيها ده اذا اتغيرت طبعا - لكن الي ان يحدث ذلك فلا نملك الا ان نلتزم بها


----------



## ماجدان (9 سبتمبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> وده طبيعي لان الاطراف بتكون معرضه لعزوم سالبه فالاجهادات تكون علويه انما الجزؤ السفلي من القطاع عند الركيزة الطرفيه يكون معرض لضغط والحديد هنا يكون طول التراكب له متحقق بدون الزاويه انما في العلوي يحتاج الي زاويه لتحقيق طول الراكب



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أوافق 100 % على هذه النظريه 
وعنها أتفق معك فى تحقيق الترحيل وطول التماسك حتى ولو يكن بزاويه 

وبالنسبه للكود فمشهزعلك ما أنت كبيرنا بردو وكل سنه وأنت طيب 
استنو عاليه لما امسك مركز البحوث :68::68: هخربها طبعا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


>


 

وبعدين يا باشمهندس تاهت ولقيناها - اقرا الملاحظه اللي مكتوبه في اخر الصفحه دي والخاصه بتفصيلة القواعد 
هاتلاقي علامة * موجوده علي كل الاسياخ الموجودة في القاعده سواء طوليه او عرضيه والعلامة دي * معناها موجود في اسفل الصفحه وبيقول الاتي 

بشرط استيفاء طول التماسك بند 4-2-5-1 

والبند المذكور ده هو اللي بيقول ..................... ولا تقول انت هو بيقول ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

او ترجع للمشاركه رقم 6 هاتلاقي فيها نفس الكلام ده وهو ان هذه الفقرة خاصه بالقواعد وليست بالكمر بدليل انه وضعها هنا كشرط لاستيفاء طول التماسك ولم يضع الفقرة الاخري 4-2-5-3لانها ليست ذات علاقه بالقواعد كما ذكرت في مشاركتي رقم 10 والمرفقة ادناه 



mohy_y2003 قال:


> بس اعتقد المقصود بالفقرة دي development of flexural reinforcement هو الكمرات التي تكون معرضه لعزوم ولها نقطة انقلاب تتغير بعدها العزوم - ويتم زيادة حديد تسليح في المناطق القصوي ويتوقف بعد انتهائها - يعني لما يكون هناك حديد اضافي في منتصف البحر ويتم ايقافه - لان القواعد العزوم بتنتهي عند الطرف ولا يتم ايقاف حديد التسليح قبل الاطراف - بدليل الرسمه المشار اليها في الفقرة
> 
> وخصوصا ان الفقرة التاليه لها تتكلم عن عدم ايقاف الاسياخ في منطقة الشد الا بشروط مرتبطة بتسليح القص والكانات
> 
> ...


----------



## هاني علي 26 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس محي اولا كل عام وحضرتك بخير انا لي سؤال بالنسبه للاعمده
حديد الاعمده في القواعد تكون رجل العمود من الداخل او الخارج ولماذا وشكرا لك جزيلا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

هاني علي 26 قال:


> مهندس محي اولا كل عام وحضرتك بخير انا لي سؤال بالنسبه للاعمده
> حديد الاعمده في القواعد تكون رجل العمود من الداخل او الخارج ولماذا وشكرا لك جزيلا


 اعتذر يا اخ هاني عن التاخير في الرد - لضيق الوقت - وكل عام وانتم بخير 

لا تفرق من وجهة نظري فالعبرة بطول امتداد اشارة العمود داخل القاعده ويجلب ان تكون مستوفاة ولا يهم الاتجاه والكود المصري في التفاصيل الانشائيه يعتمد الحلين

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## هاني علي 26 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اعتذر يا اخ هاني عن التاخير في الرد - لضيق الوقت - وكل عام وانتم بخير
> 
> لا تفرق من وجهة نظري فالعبرة بطول امتداد اشارة العمود داخل القاعده ويجلب ان تكون مستوفاة ولا يهم الاتجاه والكود المصري في التفاصيل الانشائيه يعتمد الحلين
> 
> تقبل تحياتي


شكرا جزيلا مهندسنا العزيز م/ محي


----------

